# IBS and College



## bholl019 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am a sophomore at ODU and over the summer I was diagnosed with IBS. I honestly had no idea what that was. All I knew was that my stomach constantly hurt. I was bloated 24/7. I couldn't eat before an exam otherwise my stomach would make funny noises. And whenever I was looking for a place to sit I always chose the seat closest to the exit in case I had to leave and make a run for the bathroom. It has become a huge stressor in my life! It seems like no matter what I do nothing will help. I have always been a healthy person, exercising and eating right. But that still doesn't seem to make a difference. I feel so helpless. I have to plan my eating schedule everyday so I don't have something embarrassing happen. It just really helps to know that I am not the only person out there with this problem. It is like a stomach ache that never ends. On top of IBS I have acid reflux so it seems like my food options are extremely limited. I just don't know how people live with this. It has definitely taken a toll on my life. I have become very introverted and that's not me. I really love to meet new people but I feel like it's so hard with IBS. I also used to love to go out to eat but nowadays it isn't as fun because I know it'll just hurt right after. I just don't know what I can do. It has really made my life depressing and I don't how to fix it. I just want to be a normal person again.Does anyone else out there have the same problems?


----------



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,


> And whenever I was looking for a place to sit I always chose the seat closest to the exit in case I had to leave and make a run for the bathroom.


I do the EXACT same thing, this is actually one of the reasons why I avoid going to the movie theatre with friends. They always want to sit in the middle of the row . . to get the 'good seats'. The few times I actually did sit in the middle was HELL. There were people all around me and I felt so trapped.I'm going through pretty much the exact same thing you are, I have no idea how you can deal with it and go to University.I'm too afraid




























.


----------



## hannahcd (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I have just finished my first semester at university and was only diagnosed in July so I have had to learn a lot really quickly. After trial and error methods I have found that the less I eat the better I am as well as the more stressed I am the worse I get. Until lately it was always on my mind, where i would sit in lectuers, if I would go out with friends or not and my attendence at university suffered for this. It hasn't been easy but i've decided not to let it rule my life anymore as this was only making it worse. I rely on imodium type products a lot of the time and they truly do give me a sense of normality back, they are not a long term solution but they help, especially with giving me back confidence to do the things I did before.


----------



## strongerthanithink (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm a junior in college and have been dealing with IBS issues for 5 years, the last 3 years have gotten progressively worse. I have celiacs and follow the diet but continue to feel worse. I, too, feel that it has taken over my life, but you gotta stay positive and press on. You are not the only one hun, keep on, you'll get through it!


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

I completely relate to you! Ever since I can remember I would get tummyaches but know that I'm in college and want to go out exploring it seems like they've gotten worse. Like you I use to be a very outgoing, friendly person and now I don't want to be around anyone but a few close friends because I don't want new people to find out about my problem. As of now I hate going to the movies because of the tummy growling:/ it's just so sad. I try not to let it control me but I find it extremely hard. I'm trying not to take any medications but as more time goes by and ibs slips more out of my control I feel like I should look into it because life should not be like this for anyone. Have you tried a fiber supplement and a probiotic?


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

I completely understand where all of you are coming from! I'm actually supposed to be in a university lecture right now, but couldn't go due to having to make a run for the bathroom before I was sposed to leave.. and now I'm too afraid to go to it incase it happens again this afternoon. It's actually really hard to get a degree with IBS I think, I'm in my second year now but I found it hard to pass first year when my attendance was so bad. I take a lot of imodium which makes me panic less.. but I'm also going to the cinema later for a friend's birthday and I'm not looking forward to that! Glad there are other people who understand the difficulties, just wish there was something we could do about it.


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

terribletummy said:


> I completely relate to you! Ever since I can remember I would get tummyaches but know that I'm in college and want to go out exploring it seems like they've gotten worse. Like you I use to be a very outgoing, friendly person and now I don't want to be around anyone but a few close friends because I don't want new people to find out about my problem. As of now I hate going to the movies because of the tummy growling:/ it's just so sad. I try not to let it control me but I find it extremely hard. I'm trying not to take any medications but as more time goes by and ibs slips more out of my control I feel like I should look into it because life should not be like this for anyone. Have you tried a fiber supplement and a probiotic?


i try probiotics ( lactol tablets ) but did not work good . I think this is a disease of the nerve roots . and we should go to Psychiatrist for treatment .


----------

